# The Contender



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 8, 2005)

Anyone check out The Contender Last night.  Loved the drama.  True Rocky type performance in the underdog beating the undefeated fighter.

Kind of a Rocky meets Survivor type show done by the master Mark Burnett.

Kloset


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

I watched it for a while but it's just too much like  a reality show, which it is, and which I hate!   

JMO...


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh well too each his own.  But in this case the fighters were real and so was the drama.  The fights count on each guys record.  Has to hurt to put an undefeated record on the line, I think it was 21-0 and lose to the underdog.  Great drama though.  

One guy, tragically has already committed suicide.

The fight last night was great.  I just wished they would have shown the entire 5 rounds unedited.

Kloset


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 8, 2005)

Got yourself a good cutman Sue?

Kloset


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 8, 2005)

Yup, sometimes discretion is the better part of valor!

Kloset


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 8, 2005)

It's *ALWAYS *funny to see an out of shape boxer kick the crap out of the guy who thinks he is top of the heap!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

I missed it because I was having "relations". Woodman


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I missed it because I was having "relations". Woodman


If you were _by yourself_, it doesn't cout.  

And even if you weren't (by yourself)... What???:? ... You can't do two things at the same time?   :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> I think he musta' meant he had his relatives over or somethin', cuz his wife was over HERE.... :smt057  ;-)



Well... If it was relation, relations... Etiquette says it's okay to have the TV on.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 18, 2005)

Is anyone watching this show?  Last night one of the best fights ever.  Total slugfest. Lots of blood.

Nothing better than watching fights and eating Q.

Check the show out next week 2 fights, half the remaining field is eliminated.  Final 2 fighters fight for $1 million at Caesers Palace.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 18, 2005)

Wife and I are big fans...that West cost fighter gave a great performance...if his leg wouldn't have acted up in the 3rd round he would have knocked Lange out by the middle of the third...Lange was a joke, got beat by a guy with one leg..and 2 fists, of course!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 18, 2005)

The West coast has dominated this competition.  Have you noticed that the underdogs have won just about every fight?

And the East team what a bunch of losers.  That eighteen your old kid that dropped out because his eye was cut and his hands hurt.

Heart wins over so called talent every time.  

I tivoed the show last night and did a slow mo through next weeks fights.  I noticed that the they brought back Ishe Smiths nemesis Ahmed "Baby Face" Kaddour.  Should make for some interesting times in the house.  That guy talks a lot better than he fights.  He fights next week.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 18, 2005)

A _*lot *_better than he fights!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 2, 2005)

*What a fight!*

Did anyone catch last night's fight?  This show is terrific.  I guarantee you if you watch this show you'll be hooked.  If you watch this show and aren't moved you've got no heart or soul.  Last night had everything.  It  started out as a bloodbath, fighter has ribs broken in first round, fights on despite pain, wins, third and fourth round,  sets up climactic final round.  Head butt that requires 40 stitches ends fight, judges go to score card to determine winner, split decision, fighter taken to hospital.  This is the best reality show in the history of television hands down.

Here's the link to last night fight.  Take a look. You'll need broadband to watch this fight

http://contender.tv.yahoo.com/01/index.html

Click on the link under Bloody Victory.

Next week fills out the final four.  Then one more fight and the show moves to Caesers Palace where the final two fight for one million dollars.
Someone's going to get killed (well someone already has actually).  Better fights then you'll see on HBO, Showtime, et al


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2005)

I wish Scott Savol was on that show!  =D>  #-o  8-[


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 2, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> I wish Scott Savol was on that show!  =D>  #-o  8-[



Scott only fights women.  He'd get his ass kicked in the house on this show and never make it to the ring.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 2, 2005)

Poor Joey...that was a brutal head-butt!!  One of the worst I've ever seen in the fight game!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 2, 2005)

I doubt if he ever fights again.  He has to get his ass kicked before he starts to fight............both his fights were classics though.


----------



## Griff (May 3, 2005)

Last night was a great fight. I've always thought middle weights were the best fights to watch. I think Joey might have pulled it off but for the brutal head butt. Does any one know if the final fight is going to be more than 5 rounds? Although I got to admit they "fight" a lot more in these five rounders.

Griff


----------



## Cookerme (May 3, 2005)

Yeah 30 seconds per round of fighting,these girls would get there heads ripped off in a real proffesional fight.
Any one of the top 20 middleweights right now would play with these girls and then make us all look silly, for watching such siliness.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 3, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Last night was a great fight. I've always thought middle weights were the best fights to watch. I think Joey might have pulled it off but for the brutal head butt. Does any one know if the final fight is going to be more than 5 rounds? Although I got to admit they "fight" a lot more in these five rounders.
> 
> Griff



Griff, I believe the final is also five rounds.  Should be a great fight.  Winner takes all ..........$1 million.  The fight will be held May 24th at Caeser's Palace Tickets went on sale the other day and sold out in 5 minutes.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 3, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Yeah 30 seconds per round of fighting,these girls would get there heads ripped off in a real proffesional fight.
> Any one of the top 20 middleweights right now would play with these girls and then make us all look silly, for watching such siliness.



John, the rounds are three minutes long not 30 seconds.  The fights are real. Wins and Losses are recognized on each fighters record.  You won't find any better drama in boxing than these kids giving it all to get a shot at a title controlled my corrupt promoters.  One guy tragically has committed suicide after losing his fight.  It doesn't get any more real than this.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 3, 2005)

I agree with Kloset...these are good fights...I am sure they edit out some dancing but for the most part, these guys are head hunting!

I doubt Joey would have pulled the fight off...Manfredo is a better fighter all around...he'll win in the end I think!!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

What is the contender?


----------



## Cookerme (May 3, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> BBQmmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know it's real,i know the rounds are 3 minutes long,but i also know there are no real champions fighting there.Ever see a true midleweights handspeed?Sure your thinking,yeah
these guys are fast,but if you put anyone of them in the ring with say a
Oscar Delahoya,well i'll tell you,none of those girls will last the first 20 punches in about 3 seconds.
Sure looks good,cuz there all good boxers,but that's like racing with your buddies at a racetrack,oh yeah we good,and then you go for a spin with a profesional racer,and you can't wait to get off the ride,meanwhile praying the whole time!!!.    :grin:   Hey did you just call me an outhouse? =D> 
You know the first 4-5 episodes i watched,till the camera slowdowns
got to me,30 seconds per round,Stallone saying"Did you see that"
Ahh no i didn't cuz they keep showing you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ain't watching anymore,better things to do.
Oh who seen Stalones racing movie?
"Ahhhhhhh you want me to drive"?That's when i took out the tape!


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":2y3ii1gr]I wish Scott Savol was on that show!  =D>  #-o  8-[



Scott only fights women.  He'd get his ass kicked in the house on this show and never make it to the ring.[/quote:2y3ii1gr]

That's why I wish he was on that show.  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 3, 2005)

I like your thinking Chris.  You know Scott's from Cleveland.  As an alternative, I say we invite him to Smokestock 2005 and let him go to town on Woody's beans but don't expect me to pull his finger!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 3, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't think any "REAL" middleweight would have shown up, do you??  They had to have someone to fill the spaces...now ODLH, Bernard Hopkins, Felix Trinidad, Sugar Shane...all in one house??  NO WAY...they would have never made it to the ring for any of the fights...they needed some lame fighters to interact with each other. :!: 

I do like the ass kickings though...mediocre or not!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 3, 2005)

I still say, your're witnessing some of the best fights you'll ever see.  That's what you get when you put a bunch a kids that have nothing and let them fight under a winner take all format for a million bucks.  I still think there's some talent in this field...........definiitely a lot of heart.  Would love to see one of these guys picked up by a top notch manager and see what they could do with them.

Sunday's fight had as much non-stop fighitng as rockem sockem robots, except these guys were real.  Broken ribs, blood & gore, head butts, having to go to the judges scorecard in the final round to determine the winner.........now that's what I call fighting, not some Don King production where these overweight, out of shape heavyweights show off their ineptitude while holding on to each other in some kind of boring slow waltz dance.  I want to see more of Contender like boxing in sports.  Those are the kind of fights I will pay to see.............modern day gladiators!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I still say, your're witnessing some of the best fights you'll ever see.  That's what you get when you put a bunch a kids that have nothing and let them fight under a winner take all format for a million bucks.  I still think there's some talent in this field...........definiitely a lot of heart.  Would love to see one of these guys picked up by a top notch manager and see what they could do with them.
> 
> Sunday's fight had as much non-stop fighitng as rockem sockem robots, except these guys were real.  Broken ribs, blood & gore, head butts, having to go to the judges scorecard in the final round to determine the winner.........now that's what I call fighting, not some Don King production where these overweight, out of shape heavyweights show off their ineptitude while holding on to each other in some kind of boring slow waltz dance.  I want to see more of Contender like boxing in sports.  Those are the kind of fights I will pay to see.............modern day gladiators!



Nothing will ever beat Rocky VS Apollo.....oh and screw Tomy Gun he's a rat bastard!


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I like your thinking Chris.  You know Scott's from Cleveland.  As an alternative, I say we invite him to Smokestock 2005 and let him go to town on Woody's beans but don't expect me to pull his finger!



Kloset, I like you more with each post.  And it's not because you have two great looking Klose pits.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Pepe Roni said:
			
		

> Nothing will ever beat Rocky VS Apollo...


  Welllll............


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

I thought the russian was a tougher fight for rocky


----------



## Bruce B (May 4, 2005)

I agree Sled...that Russian was a big mofo. It still makes me laugh when I see the guy that played Gorbachev, with the painted birth mark on his head.

Tough, tough fight.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I agree Sled...that Russian was a big mofo. It still makes me laugh when I see the guy that played Gorbachev, with the painted birth mark on his head.
> 
> Tough, tough fight.



The Russian fight didn't have the drama like the Apollo fights did.  It was good watching him go back to basics to train.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

I have to change that, hulk hogan was his toughest opponent


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 6, 2005)

My favorite other than Apollo of course was Clubber Lang (Mr T).  Man did I hate that guy!  I pity the fool!  Plus wasn't he the one that killed Mickey or was that Drago (I vill crush you!) LOL!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 6, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> ...Plus wasn't he the one that killed Mickey...



Yes, Clubber killed Mickey!

CUT ME MICK!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 6, 2005)

That's right Greg.  It was Drago that killed Apollo.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 6, 2005)

And it was Adrian who killed all of the movies...she was a bad actress!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 6, 2005)

Wasn't she Francis Ford Coppolla's sister?

She got her start in my opinion the greatest movie of all time_ The Godfather_.


----------

